# De Locco



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

hi does anyone have any thoughts about stock bird auction on ipigeon . lot 93228 . orginal owner of delocco selling hen starting bid $5,000. i know that de locco was sold to china for $225k , just wondering i have a gdaughter out of him im going to breed this year . thanks


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

Jamax99 said:


> hi does anyone have any thoughts about stock bird auction on ipigeon . lot 93228 . orginal owner of delocco selling hen starting bid $5,000. i know that de locco was sold to china for $225k , just wondering i have a gdaughter out of him im going to breed this year . thanks


De Locca is down from Rauw-Sablon’s dream pair Albert and Paola which were as good a pair as any in Europe. The partnership is no longer in existence and their birds became really well known through Freddy Vandenheede (breeder of Freddy the #2 cock for the Rauw-Sablon partnership) Albert Marcelis , Marc De cock and of course Gerald Koopman when he bought the #1 Rauw-Sablon cock the Dromer at auction. 

This blood is being pushed mainly by Nikolaas Gyselbrecht co-owner of PiPA who co-authored “Kingmaker: De Rauw-Sablon, A Racing Pigeon Dynasty” with Canadian publisher Silvio Mattacchione. 

My opinion, the Rauw-Sablon birds are the latest fad.


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks. you do here alot about the sablons right now , they seem to be winning everything in europe right now and tawain and china are buying them up like crazy . i guess they r the new flavor right now , but i guess that people need to change strains or upgrade all the time because everyone else catches up and everyone has similar birds.


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

The Gyselbrechts are huge sellers in China and own several of the Rauw-Sablon birds which they are pushing very hard. Mar De Cock probably flew them the best but they were crossed onto his other top lines. Koopman made a big splash when he bought Dromer for a big $$$ and his two recent national winners are granddaughters of Dromer. 

The guys that have them in the USA are selling a few but I always gauge the market if its peaked when you see Mardis selling that line. No disrespect to Mardis but he buys large groups of birds in Europe and bargin basement pricing and then sells them here for at a market up price. 

Do you have a website? Where do you live? What's your name?

I live in DC and my name is Drew

If you go for the Rauw-Sablon I'd be interested to see how it breeds for you.

Yours in the sport.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Jamax99 said:


> hi does anyone have any thoughts about stock bird auction on ipigeon . lot 93228 . orginal owner of delocco selling hen starting bid $5,000. i know that de locco was sold to china for $225k , just wondering i have a gdaughter out of him im going to breed this year . thanks


I see that you are bidding on iPigeon. Good luck to you!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Jamax99 said:


> i guess that people need to change strains or upgrade all the time because everyone else catches up and everyone has similar birds.


I think one just needs to find a good strain that responds to their specific way of training and stick to it, why do you need to upgrade if you already have good birds?


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

i bought a few , sablons from eric limbourg out of of his 848 and blue ace , i also got a cock out of marc de cocks ''pepsi x a gson of de locco . i crossed them to a cock that i got from gyselbrecht out of ''Blue st vincent'' and'' il briganti ''. i also bought cock and hen from meirlaen etienne . when they were in ny acouple of months ago for an auction . after seening what there selling for right now on pipa i feel i did very well at the auction. well this will be my first year flying , i just got back into sport after 25 years , when i was a kid , in the city . and i must say that the sport is not cheap anymore. i have 6 pairs right now . looking for acouple more to start my loft out with . the internet real helps out alot , and i love to hear what works for everyone , . hey zepplelin. best of luck on that one . from what ive read looks very good.


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

Jamax99 said:


> i bought a few , sablons from eric limbourg out of of his 848 and blue ace , i also got a cock out of marc de cocks ''pepsi x a gson of de locco . i crossed them to a cock that i got from gyselbrecht out of ''Blue st vincent'' and'' il briganti ''. i also bought cock and hen from meirlaen etienne . when they were in ny acouple of months ago for an auction . after seening what there selling for right now on pipa i feel i did very well at the auction. well this will be my first year flying , i just got back into sport after 25 years , when i was a kid , in the city . and i must say that the sport is not cheap anymore. i have 6 pairs right now . looking for acouple more to start my loft out with . the internet real helps out alot , and i love to hear what works for everyone , . hey zepplelin. best of luck on that one . from what ive read looks very good.


Welcome back to the sport. Good luck.


----------



## Glacier Doves (Dec 30, 2011)

Jamax99 said:


> hi does anyone have any thoughts about stock bird auction on ipigeon . lot 93228 . orginal owner of delocco selling hen starting bid $5,000. i know that de locco was sold to china for $225k , just wondering i have a gdaughter out of him im going to breed this year . thanks


Hey Jamax99 you should take a look at Mel Tasarouhtsis’s birds (WW.MELSLOFT.COM). He’s in New York too


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

If I could do most guys on here do one loft races or club races.


----------



## Glacier Doves (Dec 30, 2011)

Jamax99 said:


> If I could do most guys on here do one loft races or club races.


I would guess 60% do club and 40% do one lofts.


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

After 2 years of hearing this De Rauw Sablon Blood i have not heard any results from the guys who fly them or one lofts. Or maybe they are so good that no one lets the secret out LOL. I saw that $5000 bird on ipigeon last week but bet you he only paid 500Euro for it. Couple weeks ago on a european web site i saw a bird very similar Mother of Locco x Full brother of chipo for only 700 euros directly from Van Damme.. I honestly think these guys spent so much money on the birds "sablon" with no return they are just trying to recoup there LOSSES.


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

i think he is the orginal breeder of de locco . i just got the kingsmaker book at it looks like hes the one who sold delocco to china for $225k. when eric limbourg was here i spoke to him about the sablons , and he said that alot of his freinds in belguim that have other lines were having great success crossing rauw sablons . eric was a very nice guy , and so was etienne meirlaen, , eric also told me that there were acouple of big lofts here in the states , '' didn't say which ones just smiled ' that were buying alot of the first rounds , off all top raw sablons from acouple of lofts '' again didn't say just smiled'' . i guess this year will tell how well they fly. i am going to do acouple of one loft racings this year using some of hes birds. ps if anyone knows of good one loft races that i can enter , as a beginner. this year thanks . guys


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Jamax99 said:


> i think he is the orginal breeder of de locco . i just got the kingsmaker book at it looks like hes the one who sold delocco to china for $225k. when eric limbourg was here i spoke to him about the sablons , and he said that alot of his freinds in belguim that have other lines were having great success crossing rauw sablons . eric was a very nice guy , and so was etienne meirlaen, , eric also told me that there were acouple of big lofts here in the states , '' didn't say which ones just smiled ' that were buying alot of the first rounds , off all top raw sablons from acouple of lofts '' again didn't say just smiled'' . i guess this year will tell how well they fly. i am going to do acouple of one loft racings this year using some of hes birds. ps if anyone knows of good one loft races that i can enter , as a beginner. this year thanks . guys


If one were to guess, I would say Ganus & CBS, but you never know!!!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I like this race http://www.aicrace.com/ if I were to get to the point where I am confident in my birds enough to put them in a one loft race it would be this one.


----------

